# Egyptian time



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yesterday.

me.. what time will you come tomorrow?

vet.. tomorrow is my weekend

me.. it is mine too but the cat needs his injections.

vet..what time is good for you

me.. no problem I will work around you come when it is good for you

vet.. 9 in the morning

me.. yeah no probs

vet.. I mean the morning

me.. yes that is no problem

vet.. will you not be asleep.

me.. laughing and saying No.. I am British we don't sleep all day.

vet.. ok 9 but remember in the morning not at night.

me.. yes the morning is ok.



Now.. 10.35am... I am not paying for right answers to my next question.

Do you think he has been?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes and he injected the cat - had a cuppa tea and invited his friend for a cuppa tea.
You paid him and he left happy. - right ?????????

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> me.. what time will you come tomorrow?
> 
> ...


NO, I think he hasn't. 

My guess? 
I think you are about to call him and ask where he is and why isn't he there yet. Don't bother... He will not answer the phone. Eventually, probably tomorrow, he will answer your insistent calls and he will say that he had an emergency to deal with and couldn't make it to your house and he tried to call you but your phone was not working.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Shirley not - he made a firm appointment, you wouldn't expect him not to come

And then to make up an excuse heaven forbid ;-)

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Shirley not - he made a firm appointment, you wouldn't expect him not to come


wanna bet? :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

He has come.. his alarm didn't go off,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and he had to wait till after prayers to get medicine.. medicine he knew he needed when he left here yesterday at 5,30pm.. in the land of a pharmacy on every street opened until midnight and beyond,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol at least he turned up. 
Good I didn't bet then.


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

You could make a good soap opera about Egyptian time!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> me.. what time will you come tomorrow?
> 
> ...



Lol...no comment as have been there a thousand and one times with every workman that i ever had to do work at my house....just one of the many frustrations of living in egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steveolena said:


> You could make a good soap opera about Egyptian time!




Living here is a 24/7 soap opera


----------

